# Cotswolder coming to the USA



## Cotswolder (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello all,

 My wife, Patricia, and I will be coming over to the US in June / July 2011 for about 6 weeks. This will be our first trip over since 2003 when we had a great time visiting and meeting in SF, Tahoe and Vegas plus some in between travelling.

We have a fixed date for 10th July 2011 to be in the Cleveland, Ohio area for a reunion of Patricia's extended family.
Other than that we are open to ideas and offers for places to go, things to see and people to meet.

Patricia and I will be over for about 6 weeks but we will be joined by Patricia's brother and SIL for three weeks to coincide with the family reunion. 

Looking forward to meeting with some old friends again. that's if you want to see us again:whoopie:


----------



## Keitht (Jun 5, 2010)

Hurricane Katrina, then the oil spill and now Cotswolder.  Is the US really ready for this????:hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 5, 2010)

Will you be able to stop in Vegas again?  Maybe we could do a get together.  We live about 8 miles from The Strip now.  Only thing, its plenty hot in June and especially July, but you can swim, and also stay inside places.

Fern


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 5, 2010)

I strongly recommend visiting New York City. We spent 15 days there in July 2008 and are going back there in a couple months.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 5, 2010)

Come to Chicago!  We'd love to see you again.  

It's not too far from Ohio and there is lots to see.  It's a fun city in the summer - lots of museums, concerts, shopping, eating.

Deb


----------



## Pat H (Jun 5, 2010)

If you make it to the Hilton Head area, let me know. I'd love to meet you both.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know you, but Fern has told me you are a nice couple,  so if you make it out to the City of Angels (Los Angeles) feel free to contact me and perhaps we can meet up.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 6, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies so far.

We are meeting with Patricia's Brother & SIL in two weeks time to start our planning as there will be some things we wish to see as a foursome but then some Patricia & I will do on our extended trip.
Whether this is before or after the four of us join up remains to be seen.

We will probably spent a little time in Chicago as we have already agreed to meet with friends from there so more will be fine.

Patricia has made a wish that we can spend 4th July somewhere to celebrate to day in true US style. [We do forgive you for leaving the commonwealth you know     ]
Derek, Patricia's brother, is a big motor sport fan and his aim is to go to a live NASCAR meet whilst we are over there so we will be looking at the 2011 schedule for that too.

Fern, Vegas is again on our schedule. We do like a few days there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome, again to the United States of America.  I was born in a seaport town called Portsmouth, VA named after that famous seaport city in England.

Enjoy your stay and if you can one day try to visit the first settlement in the new world that started this great country Jamestown, Virginia.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 6, 2010)

Virginia is one place I would like to get too.
I am very interested in researching my family ancestry and i have found that distant cousins were involved to the US Civil War.
I would like to visit some of that area where the were believed to have been in Battle of the Wilderness


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 6, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> We have a fixed date for 9th July 2011 to be in the Cleveland, Ohio area for a reunion of Patricia's extended family.
> Looking forward to meeting with some old friends again. that's if you want to see us again:whoopie:



We aren't old friends, Bruce, but we live in the Cleveland area and would love to get to meet you & Patricia.  If there is a spare moment to be had while you are in town for the family reunion, please let me know!


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 6, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We aren't old friends, Bruce, but we live in the Cleveland area and would love to get to meet you & Patricia.  If there is a spare moment to be had while you are in town for the family reunion, please let me know!




Avon Lake is a beautiful place!


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 6, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We aren't old friends, Bruce, but we live in the Cleveland area and would love to get to meet you & Patricia.  If there is a spare moment to be had while you are in town for the family reunion, please let me know!



Hi BJB,
No problem. We would be please to meet too. 
As yet we do not have a confirmed date or venue for the family meet. They usually make that decision at the previous years do. This year it is on 10th July. They often alternate between Cleveland or Columbus !!!


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 6, 2010)

Bruce, if you and Patricia ever get to SW Florida (Ft. Myers,Naples or Lehigh  )Please contact us.  We'd love to see you two again.  It's been a very long time since the 1st international Tug meet in NOLA where we all met Fern and Jerry for the first time (and the other couple...sorry I forgot their names).


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 6, 2010)

JoAnn said:


> Bruce, if you and Patricia ever get to SW Florida (Ft. Myers,Naples or Lehigh  )Please contact us.  We'd love to see you two again.  It's been a very long time since the 1st international Tug meet in NOLA where we all met Fern and Jerry for the first time (and the other couple...sorry I forgot their names).



Hi JoAnn,

Yes, 1998 it was. i still have the phots taken in Mike Andersons Seafood Restaurant
We may not get to Florida next year but we do have a standing invitation to stay with friends who come down to Sanibel or Mraco Island each Feb/March.

Now we are retired we may be able to take them up on the invite one year. Not next year but possibly 2013.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 6, 2010)

Bruce and Patricia,
Glad to hear that you are going to come to Vegas for a few!  When your plans are more set, let me know.

Hi to Rose and Derek from us, too.

Fern


----------



## radmoo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't believe it - no mention as yet of "New England" on this thread.  You MUST stop here.  And if you are looking for true Fourth of July experience, you will be in for a BIG treat!  

My ex and I visited Cotswolds in the early 90s and I would love to get back. Son and dil moving to London in July and I will surely recommend that they take a week-end there.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 7, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife, Patricia, and I will be coming over to the US in June / July 2011 for about 6 weeks. This will be our first trip over since 2003 when we had a great time visiting and meeting in SF, Tahoe and Vegas plus some in between travelling.... We have a fixed date for 10th July 2011 to be in the Cleveland, Ohio area for a reunion of Patricia's extended family.... Other than that we are open to ideas and offers for places to go, things to see and people to meet.... Patricia and I will be over for about 6 weeks but we will be joined by Patricia's brother and SIL for three weeks to coincide with the family reunion. Looking forward to meeting with some old friends again. that's if you want to see us again:whoopie:



Greetings and Salutations, Bruce and Patricia  
Would love to see you both again, as well as Derrick and Rose.
So far... our only "maybe" holiday is my Class Reunion in La$ Vega$ during _blistering _*hot*: July  

Might you consider going to Hawaii ?
We own a 2-bdrm/2-bath unit there.

Would love to trade into a 2-bdrm/2-bath and have you join us in Scottsdale, AZ or Palm Springs but.... 
June/July isn't the most pleasant time to visit either location  

Keep us posted as you finalize your plans.
(You have our email addy)  

Doug and Didi


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Doug & Didi,

We will keep in touch.
Unfortunately, due to the timing of P's family do it has to June /July


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 8, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hi Doug & Didi,
> 
> We will keep in touch.
> Unfortunately, due to the timing of P's family do it has to June /July



_Que Sera, Sera_ !!!

BTW:
Boston might be a good choice for your 4th of July exposure.
It all started there.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, Bruce & Patricia!!  I was just thinking of you and wondering if you had fallen off the face of the earth?  If you make it down south or near us somewhere we'd love to see you again.  Talking about Nascar they have just opened the Nascar Hall of Fame in Charlotte, NC They also have a tour of the track you could do.  It's only 1 1/2 hrs from where I live so we could definitly meet you and show you around. Pat, I'm still not tall & skinny, never was, never will be. I know you will have a wonderful time on "our side of the pond"  !!  Hugs, shaggy


----------



## Jennie (Jun 9, 2010)

IMHO, there is no better place in the U.S to be on the 4th of July than New York City. From the UK, the airfare to NYC is usually lower than flying directly to any other part of the country. There are many airlines that do this route and therefore prices are very competitive. You can fly into Kennedy Airport (JFK), LaGuardia (LGA), or Newark (EWR). From there you can fly to many other parts of the country, or travel via Amtrak (train), or bus. And of course you can rent a car in one area and drop it off in another area.

If you will be able to make it to NYC, we'd be glad to meet you. We live about 40 miles north of the city. A lot of TUG members like staying at the Radio City Apartments which is in an ideal location in the heart of Manhattan. You really don't want to have a rental car in the city. A shuttle or cab from the airport is easier and cheaper. When you are ready to move on to another location, a car can be rented in the suburbs outside of the city at a far more reasonable rate. 

Airfare from NY to whatever other part of the country you will be visiting next should be reasonable. If JetBlue flies to your desired destination, I highly recommend you book through them, unless you have, or can earn, miles on some other airline. JetBlue usually has the best prices, clean comfortable planes, and few "nuisance fees" (e.g. the first bag checked in is free, snacks and beverages are free, and if the fare drops after you have paid for your tickets, they give you a credit refund of the price difference).


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 9, 2010)

I definitely second Jennie's recommendation for New York City on July 4th or any day for that matter. If you do visit NYC, make sure to allow a few days to see the highlights.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 9, 2010)

If San Diego is on your list of places to visit--and there is a lot to see/do there--we'd love to meet you.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Pat,

Not sure if San Diego will feature this time.
We go there in 2001 and enjoyed the place. As you say, lots of things to see and do.
We are having our family get together next weekend to formulate a plan:whoopie:


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello all,

Following our meeting with Patricia's brother and SIL we now have draft plans for our next big trip over the pond in 2011.

No fixed dates yet, apart from Patricia's family reunion on OH on 10th July.

Provisionally we plane to fly to Boston about 24th June. We will rent a car
As Derek and I want to see a NASCAR race there should be one in Loudon, NH on the weekend of 26/27th June. This we plan to try to see.
Following this we plan to travel down the east coast to Virginia and North Carolina area for about a week.

Then it will be slowly back, via Washington to Niagara Falls then to Cleveland for the 10th July. (Columbia Station actually). Then on to Chicago.

Derek and Rose will fly home from Chicago as they can only get three week holiday.

Patricia and I will continue, hopefully via South Dakota, Montana etc. to see Yellowstone Park and Mount Rushmore and more.
Possibly to the Rockies, Colorado Utah and then on to Las Vegas for out final few days.

We woiuld like to meet up with those TUGGERS in these areas who responded and, hopefully, yu can point us in the right direction to see what is best in these areas.

We look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 20, 2010)

You must have "a spot of tea" in Las Vegas.  I hear they have the best "tea" there


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 20, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> You must have "a spot of tea" in Las Vegas.  I hear they have the best "tea" there



Might the best tea be in Anthem, NV ???


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 20, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> ......Provisionally we plane to fly to Boston about 24th June.



Suggest you spend a few days touring Boston. Ideally, you'll be able to trade into Marriott's "Custom House" and be within walking distance of many tourist and historical sites.  Boston is an an excellent "walking" city, very condense and great public transportation.  You DON'T want to rent a car while in the city.  Rent a car for a day and take a drive and visit "_Plimont Plantation_" (http://www.plimoth.org/) a "living" museum.

Even if you aren't able to trade into the "Custom House" there are lots of other lodging in the city.

Enjoy !!!

Doug and Didi


----------



## radmoo (Jun 20, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Following our meeting with Patricia's brother and SIL we now have draft plans for our next big trip over the pond in 2011.
> 
> ...



If you are serious about NASCAR at Loudon, book now!!  The area gets extremely crowded and there aren't all that many lodging options!!!


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 20, 2010)

This is your second trip over the pond and you're not planning on visiting Canada.  Shame on you!   In the east if you like cities Ottawa to Quebec City are highlights, if you like natural beauty and a very relaxed holiday anywhere in the maritimes will do. My personal favorites are NS and PEI.  In the west anything between Calgary and Vancouver Island is recommended.  Waterton Lakes borders Montana and Banff is only a few hours furthur.  I don't even like cities and both Vancouver and Victoria are beautiful.  Besides the people are very friendly. 

Joan


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 20, 2010)

:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:



Doug.Kaya said:


> Might the best tea be in Anthem, NV ???


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 21, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> You must have "a spot of tea" in Las Vegas.  I hear they have the best "tea" there


Definitely looking forward to "a spot of tea" in Las Vegas


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 21, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> This is your second trip over the pond and you're not planning on visiting Canada.  Shame on you!   In the east if you like cities Ottawa to Quebec City are highlights, if you like natural beauty and a very relaxed holiday anywhere in the maritimes will do. My personal favorites are NS and PEI.  In the west anything between Calgary and Vancouver Island is recommended.  Waterton Lakes borders Montana and Banff is only a few hours furthur.  I don't even like cities and both Vancouver and Victoria are beautiful.  Besides the people are very friendly.
> 
> Joan



Hi Joan,

This will be our 6th trip over the pond. Still not done Canada but it is on the programme for the future.
We will try to look at it from Niagara


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 23, 2010)

If Niagara Falls is in your plans, I live 15 minutes away and would love to show you around.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Niagara Falls is definitely in the plans. Not sure exactly when at the moment but sometime either just before or just after 10th July 2011.

Thanks Karen, 
We would love to meet up. We will keep in contact


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 23, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Niagara Falls is definitely in the plans. Not sure exactly when at the moment but sometime either just before or just after 10th July 2011.



Make sure you do the "Maid of the Mist" at Niagara Falls. You can do it on either the American or Canadian side. They are both the same but the American "Maid of the Mist" is cheaper. It is an awesome experience.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 23, 2010)

Do the Cave of the Winds on the American Side.  That & the Maid of the Mist were my 2 fav things.  Hope you get to meet up with Karen. She's a great guide!! shaggy


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 25, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Do the Cave of the Winds on the American Side.  That & the Maid of the Mist were my 2 fav things.  Hope you get to meet up with Karen. She's a great guide!! shaggy



Hi Shaggy,

Will do that, We will keep in touch with Karen


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 25, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hello all...... Provisionally we plane to fly to Boston about 24th June. We will rent a car. As Derek and I want to see a NASCAR race there should be one in Loudon, NH on the weekend of 26/27th June. This we plan to try to see.  Following this we plan to travel down the east coast to Virginia and North Carolina area for about a week. Then it will be slowly back, via Washington to Niagara Falls then to Cleveland for the 10th July. (Columbia Station actually). Then on to Chicago. Derek and Rose will fly home from Chicago as they can only get three week holiday. Patricia and I will continue, hopefully via South Dakota, Montana etc. to see Yellowstone Park and Mount Rushmore and more. Possibly to the Rockies, Colorado Utah and then on to Las Vegas for out final few days.



Hi Bruce, Patricia, Derrick and Rose  

Your itinerary is "do-able".... but aggressive !
I google-mapped your route and the total mileage is over 5,200  
This estimate represents point-to-point mileage, 
with no side trips, detours or "let's go there too" variations.   
Fortunately, you've got a 6-week holiday. 

Personally, I love driving holidays.  We go to Scottsdale, AZ yearly.
It's approximately 750 miles each way and takes almost 15-hours.
We break the trip, with an overnight stay around the half way point.
We could fly there in about 2-hours... but I prefer to DRIVE !!!  

Doug and Didi


----------



## kpitch (Jun 26, 2010)

Bruce, its so good to hear from you.  We too had lost track of you and Patricia after your move.  We so enjoyed the Christmas card you sent, and I've wondered how to reach you.

Please keep us posted on your US plans as we can meet up with you in Ohio, Chicago or Las Vegas.  We are so excited to hear you'll be visiting again, and bringing Derek and Rose with you.  

Tell everyone we said "HI" and look forward to seeing you next year.

Kathy Pitch


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 27, 2010)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Hi Bruce, Patricia, Derrick and Rose
> 
> Your itinerary is "do-able".... but aggressive !
> I google-mapped your route and the total mileage is over 5,200
> ...



Hi Doug & Didi,
I like the driving too. Overall the first part of our trip will be OK. With 4 of us it is not too onerous and we will be looking to take plenty of time in Virginia etc.
The second three weeks will only be Patricia and myself. 
Plans are a lot more flexible than and we can take 3 - 4 week if we wish.

We are off to France for 2 weeks on Tuesday and then will be looking more at the USA plans after we return.

Retirement is great


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 27, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> ........ We are off to France for 2 weeks on Tuesday and then will be looking more at the USA plans after we return.



Enjoy your French Holiday !!!! :whoopie: 



> Retirement is great



I agree !!!!

I wanted to retire at age 50... :whoopie: 
Logically, I aimed for age 55...  
Factually, I retired at age 60 !!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't hate me for it, but I retired at 52.   I could have worked longer and had a bigger pension, but I didn't need top dollar.  Retirement is better.

Fern



Doug.Kaya said:


> Enjoy your French Holiday !!!! :whoopie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 27, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> Don't hate me for it, but I retired at 52.   I could have worked longer and had a bigger pension, but I didn't need top dollar.  Retirement is better.Fern



Okay... I hate you  

I would have retired at 21 if I could have.

BTW:
Neither Didi, nor I, have what you'd call a "pension".
Social Security, something Congress wouldn't dare have,
and our own savings is what props us up.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 27, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Hi Doug & Didi,
> I like the driving too. Overall the first part of our trip will be OK. With 4 of us it is not too onerous and we will be looking to take plenty of time in Virginia etc.
> The second three weeks will only be Patricia and myself.
> Plans are a lot more flexible than and we can take 3 - 4 week if we wish.
> ...



Here's something you might want to look into:
"Monthly Car Rentals"
This is Alamo Rent-A-Car's site:
https://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=alamo_longtermrental_offer

You can rent from Alamo at Logan Airport (Boston).
But... don't rent until you depart Boston.
You won't "need" a car in Boston.

D & D


----------



## Cotswolder (Nov 24, 2010)

Slight change of plans as we sort out out itinerary.

Looks like we will now be flying into Newark, NJ.

Does anyone know of good car rental firms in the US where we can get 'all inclusive' quotes without the hassle of the inevitable add-ons you get at the pick up points ?

Would love to avoid the one way drop off con also


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 24, 2010)

Boston, New York and Washington all have amazing 4th of July spectacles. Washington would be the best if you wanted to do Virginia, Williamsburg, etc. I am partial to Boston because of the history associated with Boston, Lexington, Concord and the "shot heard round the world." However, the Loyalists ended up in Nova Scotia where they celebrate Loyalist day on July 1st! Just read your addition, and it sounds like New England (see, another reason to come as we named ourselves after England) may be off your radar this year.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Nov 24, 2010)

Cotswolder said:


> Slight change of plans as we sort out out itinerary.
> 
> Looks like we will now be flying into Newark, NJ.
> 
> ...



I like Alamo and Avis.
Unlimited Mileage.

Opt for the plan where you return the car with the same amount of gas in the tank as you drove it off the lot.  
The petrol gauge are usually at the "F" (Full Tank).
Just return it "Full" and you won't be charged ridiculous amount to fill it up again.

I would also place a offer at Priceline.
Place an offer approximately 5-days before you need the car.

It's pretty difficult to avoid the "Drop Off" charge but you might get lucky.

Ohhhhh... Boston !
Consider renting a car for the day and drive up to Plymouth.
Nothing "special" about the "Plymouth Rock".....

We enjoyed visiting "*Plimouth Plantation*" a "living" museum/settlement.

Plimouth Plantation Home Page:  http://www.plimoth.org/ 
Plan Your Visit:  http://www.plimoth.org/plan/
Directions to:  http://www.plimoth.org/plan/directions.php

D & D


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 25, 2010)

Bruce, once you and Patricia have your dates firm, let me know.  Irene (my sister) says she would love to see you again, so perhaps I can have her visit at the same time.  She's here right now for Thanksgiving.

Take care,
Fern


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 11, 2011)

*Not happening now*

Hi all Tuggers,

Unfortunately we have had to cancel our planned trip to the USA this summer.
Plans were well under way but Patricia has had breathing problems for a few months and has now been diagnosed with a valve malfunction in her heart.
We are awaiting further results for CT scans and, at present, can get no firm dates for appointments from the medical staff at our hospital.

Patricia has been advised not to fly for a while whilst we try to get the situation sorted out so we have, reluctantly, cancelled this years trip.

Hopefully we will be able to make the trip next year but, at present, we have to be careful

Regards, Bruce


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 11, 2011)

Best wishes for you and your loved one.  I hope things will work out for both of you and that her health improves.


----------

